# Show me your workspace please



## smurfe (Nov 28, 2005)

I know we have a photo section here but I thought I would throw this out for general discussion. I was hoping that I could see photos of your wine making area. I need some ideas on how to set me up a nice workable area that is not in everyones way. 


Show me your "Winery" I would love to see it. I know a few have posted some pics around here but thought it would be nice to have them all in one area to share and show off to everyone.


Smurfe


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 29, 2005)

This could take a while - gotta neaten up, you know...


----------



## Cove Cottage (Nov 29, 2005)

Smurfe,


Wish I had awine making area to show you!Cove Cottage wines are made in the kitchen and the carboys are storedeither in the dining roomor hiddenbehind a big chair in our bedroom. Now, isn't that a sad story.



I'm very envious of all of those folks who have basements.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2005)

We are with Cove Cottage..in the kitchen. 

Carboy's..full.... under skirts..in the kitchen.

Small Supplies..in plastic tool boxes [kitchen]...and in the office closet.

Supplies...in the kitchen pantry.

Bottled Wine...sharing the root cellar. 

Juices for wines..in the root cellar.

Kettles, bottling buckets, etc....in the root cellar. 

Empty bottles...some in a shed, clean ones stored on my treadmill in the sewing room...

.....top that for low-tech.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 29, 2005)

Well darn, guess everyone does it just like me then.






Smurfe


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 29, 2005)

Yup, in the kitchen... every inch that I have is resented by everyone else, 
even to the point of stacking things right next to my carboy. Even the box 
with all the tools and chemicals has to sit on top of the breadmaker.
*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## masta (Nov 29, 2005)

Damn...call me the spoiled rotten home winemaker with half of my basement dedicated to making and storing wine,mead and beer! 


My wife has said many times that my wine making addiction has taken over the basement and I agree but I remind her that we are blessed to have the space to help do this with ease due to our setup.


So hereare a few shots of Valley Brew:


Slop sink and empty bottle storage outside the main fermentation room. My empty bottle inventory is getting dangerously low and have put out the word to all my friends to help me out.








Another rack next to the door to the ferm room with bins of empty beer bottles and other stuff. Yes I had to get a sign made for the door...lol








This is the original counter in the room above the old dresser which holds most of the small equipment and other goodies. I use this mainly for primaries now.








After I got real crazy with adding more carboys to the equipment train in order to make lots of wine for inventory I had to add asecond shelf for secondaries and bulk aging wines. 








A shot of whole ferm room and the cart works awesome to move clean equipment/bottles from room to sink and back.


Holy crap I have a lot of empty carboys...man I hate that! Small lab on end for testing wines.


Yup I am spoiled and totally into this awesome hobby...but I can think of worse addictions to have.





*Edited by: masta *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 29, 2005)

Masta: Your very fortunate! Not just to have all that equipment, room and time....... But to have such a supportive wife. You are truely blessed.





Our wine making room is the spare bedroom right now. In the future I will have a small room built out in the basement for the wine making process, and another built out off the family room as the wine cellar. But, those rooms, just like making wine, just takestime.....*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 29, 2005)

Wait a minute..........


Masta..... In picture #4 you have a little boom box with a bunch of CD's next to it.......... How much time do you spend down in that room? lol


----------



## masta (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes I am fortunate and this whole setup didn't happen overnight...it has been 4 years in the making. We do not have a very large house at all so we have found you need to take advantage of all the available space you can in the most efficient manner.


Yes the wife is very supportive and I always make sure she has plenty of her type of wine in stock!






How can you make wine and clean bottles without some good tunes? The kids always know where to find me when they hear the music playing.


*Edited by: masta *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 29, 2005)

Envious, Scott, envious. You've done a mighty nice job outfitting yourself. 
Congratulations!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 29, 2005)

Masta,


You have a real nice operation there!!!!! What a great place to spend your time!!!!


I'm just proud to have a few kitchen counters and a couple of closets and little laundry room perfect for fermentation.......It doesn't matter what you have as long as you can get such satisfaction from your hobby and spread cheer amongst your friends and family.


We are all in this together for the same reasons!!!!!!!!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## smurfe (Nov 29, 2005)

What a nice set up, I to am envious. I only wish I could have a basement here as I am used to them being a Yankee but alas here, if you dig down a few feet you hit water. It really sucks living at sea level and in a swamp.



If I dug a basement I would have an Indoor Pool.






Smurfe


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 29, 2005)

We too are spread out around the house. We have wine storage in our downstairs pantry. We got this lovely wine rack from Sam's Club OnLine.








Weaging carboys in the family room, under boxes. We uncovered the carboys to make a pretty picture.








We do our racking in the kitchen.








And Bert does all his mad scientist work at the kitchen table too.












Primary fermenters stand in the office until they're ready for racking. Empty bottles and carboys are in the basement, in boxes, awaiting use. Chemicals are in storage containers in the basement, sometimes the guest room upstairs. Other equipment sits in Bert's dresser in a bus tray. (We don't want to get too far away from it!) Books and paperwork are stored under the microwave, right next to Bert's chair. He never gets too far from his books!






And most of all, the corkscrew hangs on a hook next to the kitchen window, over the sink.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW!!! I see I must stop investing in trees, shrubs and vines and start buying more carboys... 
Hope to see more photos of others winemaking set-ups....really finding it interesting.




I can relate to washing bottles in the laundry tub.
Got to find my way up to Warren.....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## masta (Nov 30, 2005)

Awesome setup PWP and Bert looks pretty serious with the lab work...good thing he has a nice glass of wine nearby in case he gets stressed!


----------



## Vaughn (Nov 30, 2005)

Masta, 


I like the gift baskets. I need to make a few to have around just in case of an emergency. (I tend to forget special occasions



).


Hollow Oak Wines is a corner of my laundry room. I really like this setup because I can rack from top shelf to bottom shelf with very little trouble. BUT getting that carboy back up on the top is murder!








Tools and chemicals go in the cabinet drawers. I have a sink at the bar that is a bit small, but works well when I need some water. 


Ready to drink wine is stored in the bar.








Wine for aging is stored in my super-secret-under-the-staircase storage area. No one knows that it's there...so SHHHHHHH!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. N.W., just let us know when you want to come for a visit. We're not very exciting so we're home a lot. We keep busy working on those wines! We could even sample some wines!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 30, 2005)

Most of my equiptment is stored upstairs, my active wines in progress
are in the kitchen on a shelf I made, right now the top shelf has beer
in boxes (carbonating) with trash bags on them in case of a leak, my
finished wines are in one of my bedrooms with the temp set at 50
degrees, I do my work on the kitchen counter.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 30, 2005)

This picture got lost...


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 1, 2005)

It's a little dusty for making wine so i will stay with making it the kitchen for now.


----------



## Vaughn (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy Cow, AW!


I take it you have a carpentry business? Or is this your own hobby domain?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy spaciousness, Batman! Bert and I could live in that space and never decorate! We could just live in our fun spaces and entertain only those who understand! Much envy!


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 2, 2005)

Ooh, I see MANY LARGE carboys in your future!!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, it looks like most just use what ever space they can squeeze into like me. It does look like most are a little more organized than me. I have carboys all over the dining room and kitchen. More or less anywhere I can fit one. I have numerous cases of empties all over the place. I did get many of them sorted though and moved out into the garage though. Thanks for inviting me into your wineries. I look forward to seeing other setups as well.


Smurfe


----------



## Big Port (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm in a one bedroom apartment and my future wife is being very tolerant with my new found obsession. I am taking up the whole walk-in utility closet, I promise her "necter of the gods" so I had better get my act together and start producing something that is drinkable.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 2, 2005)

Big Port,


Enjoy it!!!! Any corner, closet, any space you find will be well occupied with a great hobby with many rewards~~~!!!!!





Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 3, 2005)

Ya looks more like a winery spacethan a work space!LOL


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 3, 2005)

I own a small construction company. we finish out the interior of hotels. Doors, cabinets, trim. hardware, etc. The picture was the cabinet shop part of it.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work! You can come live with us for a year or so...


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 3, 2005)

My Work space.....

I'm lucky to be allowed inside.

The Fermenting Room






The Wine Cellar






The Storage Room






I am allowed to put clean equipment in the cupboard under the stairs and 
finished wine in the refrigerator if desired but only one bottle at a time.

I once spent 12 hours on a drive from Branson Missouri to Huntsville 
Texas, 
thinking how I could make space for wine making. This is all I could 
come up with, though I did think about building a huge shed out the back 
with A/C and power and water. I figured it would take a lot of wine 
making to recoup the cost.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 3, 2005)

if the spaces in your house weren't so nicely finished, you'd be looking at my 
setup...


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 3, 2005)

Nothing like a floor sander and 5-gallon pails of polyeurathane


----------



## Harry (Dec 3, 2005)

I am adding a 10 X14 kitchen on the back og my garage to make jams,jellys,wine&amp; home made soaps, I told my sweet wife it would be better for me when i remodel our kitchen in the house. I told herI would move all the appliences in my kitchen while i remodel. she said go for it , i am almost finished with it.


Harry


----------



## masta (Dec 4, 2005)

All these pictures of different work spaces that everyone uses to make their wines just goes to show how creative we can be and how addictive this hobby is!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2005)

Addictive? I don't know what you're talking about? We can all stop at any time we want to. We just don't want to stop.


----------



## Steve (Dec 4, 2005)

This is my work area, it is a storage closet converted... I keep my bottling stuff in the spare bed room.




















Not much but, it does the job...


----------



## Big Port (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's my work space, a walk in closet in our appartment. I just built that wooden rack this weekend, I think it's going to work well.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, here goes...kind of a mess, but...what the heck.

FERMENTING AREA/AGING AREA/KITCHEN






STORAGE/ROOT CELLAR/CANNING AREA





WINE STORAGE AREA





STUFF





Amazing what a person can cram into a small space isn't it?????


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 5, 2005)

You all are ready for anything!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Big Port (Dec 5, 2005)

Impressive N.W.! Looksprety organized to me!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 5, 2005)

I like seeing all the miscellaneous supplies, gear, etc. too. Very nice!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 5, 2005)

What's the temperature in there, must be cool enough to store your potatoes and onions and squash?


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone...Yes, we are well stocked....it's the room I'd go to during a Tornado...or what ever.
I am a long time gardener, like to eat and drink what I grow...guess you can see that.
That room stays about 63*-68* winter and summer. It is downstairs in the side of the basement that is below ground level, it is well insulated. I would be colder in the winter if we didn't have a wood burning furnace in the next room.
The wine is in double rows of wooden wine racks, kind of un-handy...the back row has the same kind as the front row...kind of cramped, but it's in there. You got to make do with the space you have. Lots of stuff got moved out of there when we started making wine, like paint and building supplies, the Christmas decor is still in there and a few other non food items.
I like looking at other peoples work areas too, look forward everyday to see who 'dropped their drawers'...and bare all...[at least what's in your closets].....so to speak.
Till next time...
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## masta (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice looking area NW...very neat and organized! Growing and making your own foods and wine is the best!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll be over for dinner soon! I spy spaghetti squash!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2005)

rgecaprock said:


> What's the temperature in there, must be cool enough to store your potatoes and onions and squash?
> 
> 
> Ramona



Ramona..I got curious to see what the temp was on the floor today, never checked that before....it's 58*-60*...guess that helps keep the onions, garlic and Dahlias and Cannas at the temps they like.
Thanks guys...let's see your stuff!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Cove Cottage (Dec 6, 2005)

NW


Your storage area looks like something out of a magazine. The canned foods are just beautiful. Looks like you are ready for the long winter. mwm


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2005)

Cove Cottage said:


> NW
> 
> 
> Your storage area looks like something out of a magazine.  The canned foods are just beautiful.  Looks like you are ready for the long winter.  mwm


Yes, we are ready for a long winter...and it is upon us....would love to go down to Florida where you are....count your blessings...
Some of the canned good are juices for wine, apple, raspberry, strawberry, crabapple and grape....things you can grow year around....must be nice.Bet you can go to the grocery stores or your backyard trees anytime of the year and get something to make wine out of....????? Right now up here snow is our commodity of choice outside our doors....till next time


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, since many of you posted your photo's, I guess I can embarrassingly post pics of my work area. First we have my spacious and high tech filtering and bottling area.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is the cellar itself where the aging takes place.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is a sample of my storage facilities.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

And another


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

My storage area for supplies


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

The Sanitation Area


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

More of the bottling plant


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

As you can see, it is nothing but the best for Smurfe






Bur seriously, as you can see, I like most others have to utilize what ever space I can scrounge. It drives the wife nuts having the stuff all over the house. Hopefully when we build we will be able to afford to add the extra facilities I require to fulfill may needed requirements






Thanks for everyone that has contributed to this post so far. It has been quite enjoyable and I have got a few little ideas so far to what I am looking forward to.


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2005)

Bravo!!!!


----------



## masta (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree...Bravo!







Youneed to use what space you have to get the job done and it is surprising what you do with a small area.






I have a great space to make and store wine only because it worked out that way but I would trade some of it for a garage for working on the vehicles....I spent last weekend on the ground in the cold getting both of them ready for the winter!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 7, 2005)

Smurfe,


Looks pretty much like my space. Be careful though, in your storage area, that you don't have a bottle avalanche!!!!!






Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

masta said:


> I agree...Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hear you on that one. I have a 2 car carport and a 1 1/2 car garage with another room off the side but none are suitable for a winery. 


I rent this house. If I owned it, the garage building would defiantly be a 1500 sq. ft winery. We are hopefully going to build this spring. I hope I can budget some extra space in for "hobby's"






My house I had in Illinois that the "EX" has would of had a perfect place to make wine. It has 2000 sq ft of finished. dry basement. I guess not having to live with her is worth using the cramped space I use now. I have a 2500 sq ft house and no place to work.



What a shame.


Smurfe


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 7, 2005)

Masta,


Allow me to scold you. There were way too many empty carboys at your place. I hope they become active again soon. Good luck.


Archer


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 7, 2005)

You guys asked for it:











_Why do I feel like such a terrible slob?!?_*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 7, 2005)

You are soooooo lucky!


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 7, 2005)

I can even see the filtering process you so beautifully described in another 
post.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> You guys asked for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Martina, looks like you dropped your Chap Stick, if you would pick it up, it wouldn't looks so messy






Smurfe


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 7, 2005)

It's funny, but I had to go downstairs to see what that was. I couldn't remember. 


It's a glue-stick (of course, used up, but lying around there for some reason. I'll blame it on my cats.... It was their toy.)









The chair is in the middle of the process of being refinished. It;s been a very slow process.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks good to me! Except of course the glue stick!LOL


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2005)

Martina, do you have any temperature influx with the furnace so close? I remember when I lived north and had a basement that the area around the furnace would get very warm. I had a boiler though and not forced air heat so I don't know if that made a difference or not.


Smurfe


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 8, 2005)

It's not too bad. The heat that radiates from the heater warms up the area to about 70 degrees F, which is good. I do have some fluctuating temps down in the basement, so the heater does some good. My basement used to be an old coal cellar, and it still has single-paned windows. After I made my own storm windows for the winter, the temps went up about 5-7 degrees on average down there (!!). We are having a very bad cold-spell here right now, and so the furnace is actually a good thing. The wines are far enough away that they really don't get THAT warm. Notice that i have them on the floor too, which is probably not the best for them, but they have to live through it. 


I have steam-radiators in the house, no forced air either. I love the radiators.


----------



## geocorn (Dec 8, 2005)

It looks like we have quite a few "mini-wineries". Thanks to everyone for taking the time to take and post these pictures. I am duly impressed. After Christmas, I will take pictures of my wine making area and post them. Thanks to all of my wonderful customers, I am just a tad busy!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 8, 2005)

Martina, It's not messy, it's a work area. You could _waste_ a lot of time making things look nice all the time. 


Bert was grumbling just a little one day about the fact that the house doesn't seem to be quite big enough and it's often sort of messy. (3 cases of wine on living room floor waiting for labels, that sort of thing.) I told him he could choose, a house that looked nice all the time or a home where we do a lot of things. Guess we'll have those wine cases taking up space once in a while!


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 8, 2005)

PolishWineP said:


> Bert was grumbling just a little one day about the fact that the house doesn't seem to be quite big enough and it's often sort of messy.







Bert could be related to Roland, my husband.









You're answer is much more diplomatic than mine, I usually tell him: "You don't like the mess? Clean it up!" He usually looks insightful and then walks away (it's not like _he's_ a neat freak either!). But, in his defense, I'm a very big slob. My place is clean, but never picked up.





It must be genetic. My gramma was like that too.





My mama used to tell me when I was little [insert german accent here]: "You can tell where you have been in the house. You leave a trail of stuff everywhere you go, even if it's just [not verbatum] a glue stick."








How true this is.



*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 8, 2005)

Martina I love your space!!!! Alot of devotion went into it!!


My mom (insert Hungarian accent)would always say she could tell when I was around because the lid was off the toothpaste and the peanut butter jar!!!! And that was when I am an adult.!!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 8, 2005)

And my daughter leaves a trail of water glasses for me to follow, with water in them. And Red the Cat likes to tip them over and spill everywhere! Family! What would we do without them?


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 8, 2005)

You guys!!!












I laughed out loud when I "heard" what your wrote!





It's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## OldWino1 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey did any body notice that no matter what the surroundings look like the equipment is kept empeckably.


----------

